# Okay, I gotta be honest here...



## ShodCorduroy (Jan 1, 2012)

...in saying that this furry convention is starting to unnerve me ever so slightly...

Y'know that feller in the crocodile contraption? Whelp, he keeps insisting on sticking his ginormously over-sized maw over my head, and then when I fled in a fit of terror to that girl with the face of a donkey for assistance I realized that she was actually just a fucking hideous woman attending the wrong convention.

All in all, I've had better birthday blowouts.

2/10 butt-muffins


----------



## Aetius (Jan 1, 2012)

What the fuck?


----------



## Xeno (Jan 1, 2012)

What did I just read? XD


----------



## shteev (Jan 1, 2012)

Excuse me, but this statement poses no relevant thesis and proves to be absolutely absurd.

I award you no points, and may god have mercy on your soul.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

I dont understand someone explain please.


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2012)

ShodCorduroy said:


> ...in saying that this furry convention is starting to unnerve me ever so slightly...
> 
> Y'know that feller in the crocodile contraption? Whelp, he keeps insisting on sticking his ginormously over-sized maw over my head, and then when I fled in a fit of terror to that girl with the face of a donkey for assistance I realized that she was actually just a fucking hideous woman attending the wrong convention.
> 
> ...


 

 That woman sounds like she must have been a bit of an ass.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 8, 2012)

Shoulda just stuck your head in his mouth when he insisted, man.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

I still dont get it.

Is there some hidden joke here.


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2012)

veeno said:


> Is there some hidden joke here.


No, but this would only make sense to an Englishman.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

SIX said:


> No, but this would only make sense to an Englishman.


?
Explain please.


----------



## BRN (Jan 8, 2012)

veeno said:


> ?
> Explain please.


 
Idiomatic speech - the kind of thing that doesn't easily translate to the US.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 8, 2012)

I..........

What?

(Seriously. I cannot figure out what the OP is trying to ask/say )


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

My only logical explanation is that the op is either.

1:high

2:drunk
or
3:An idiot


----------



## Carnie (Jan 8, 2012)

this thread is too good for you guys


----------



## Rosca (Jan 8, 2012)

I understood everything he said.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

The op's av scares me.


----------



## Saiko (Jan 8, 2012)

Rosca said:


> I understood everything he said.
> 
> His intelligence must be published.


Postin' yer original post for tryin' to take away the basis for ma joke as I was tryin' to say it!

No ninja for you! >:V


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 8, 2012)

Rosca said:


> I understood everything he said.



I think we may need a translation. >_>


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 8, 2012)

SIX said:


> Idiomatic speech - the kind of thing that doesn't easily translate to the US.



Why is it then that I understand it. OH GOD IVE SPENT TOO MUCH TIME AROUND YOU BRITTS!


----------



## Lunar (Jan 8, 2012)

SIX said:


> Idiomatic speech - the kind of thing that doesn't easily translate to the US.



I don't have trouble with idiomatic speech, but I can't figure this out for shit.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

I think hes trying to say he was almost eaten by a aligator and ran into a cofused ugly women.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2012)

I understood a little bit of it...


----------



## Jonny (Jan 9, 2012)

Am I....am I missing some crucial chunk of information here?


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 9, 2012)

I understand you completely, OP. That sucks, man.


----------

